# Ssssssssssstrange thingsssssssss happening...



## LaFoto (Nov 23, 2008)

...in our upper hallway!!! :shock: 

1.






2.





3.





4.





5.





6.





7.





8.





But all was well...


----------



## TwoRails (Nov 23, 2008)

Brought a smile to my face  --  I like them all but the last one is my favorite of the group.  S/he's really stretching out and going places!


----------



## LaFoto (Nov 23, 2008)

We guess that he's a he. And so is his brother. At least that's what we were told they are. Brothers.  

And all was well, since their owner was with this one, she had actually taken him out to play a little, he had NOT escaped from his "home"! 

Look:





Yes, I know: the flash was wrong, it hit her fully in the face, but I like the interaction between snake and owner here, which is why I did not throw it away. The error as such would otherwise have made me bin this one!

And some more of her with the snake:




















No bounced flash for the last, just window light.

And they are meant to bring a smile to your face. No more. This is the "Just for Fun"-forum, after all .


----------



## Antarctican (Nov 23, 2008)

Gaaaaaaah!!! There's a s-s-snake on the loose!  


Nice shots. I really like 4 from the first batch, and the second and fourth from the ones with Sabine. (The third one with Sabine makes me flinch...the way its slithering towards her face...*shiver*)


----------



## TwoRails (Nov 23, 2008)

Another nice group!  I like the last two the most.  It would be interesting to see how second from the last would look if you couldn't see her hand.


----------



## Chiller (Nov 23, 2008)

:thumbup::thumbup:  These are so cool Corinna.  Tough to pick one as a fave.


----------



## LaFoto (Nov 23, 2008)

Thanks all  ... it was fun taking them, too.
Well, I like to take photos of things the snakes do, though for most of the time, feeding is the most interesting they ever do ... which happens only once in three weeks time ... I have so many feeding pics in my folders already ... :roll: ... !


----------



## icassell (Nov 23, 2008)

Very nice!  I like #7 from the first set the best.


----------



## LaFoto (Nov 24, 2008)

Thanks ... now who was it that said there's always only snake PORTRAITS to be seen, hardly ever the snake in its entire length, showing its colours? Whoever that was ... was thinking of him/her when I could take these. In some I even managed to capture him in his whole length, though working with the 50mm lens meant there was no more room for me to go back into to get it whole. They have grown so much since we first got them!!!


----------



## jv08 (Nov 25, 2008)

Nicely done! I like the last one from the second set.


----------



## doenoe (Nov 28, 2008)

Great set Corinna. Really shows how they use their whole body to move around. And i still like how those snakes look, wicked pattern and colors.


----------

